# Doctor



## Martin62 (Jul 17, 2022)

If my doctor goes on strike, I'm definitely joining the picket line.
It will be my first chance for a face to face meeting with him for years !!


----------



## travellor (Jul 17, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> If my doctor goes on strike, I'm definitely joining the picket line.
> It will be my first chance for a face to face meeting with him for years !!



No chance.
He'd expect a nurse or receptionist to do the picketing for him and put it in the notes for later!


----------



## Contused (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## mikeyB (Jul 17, 2022)

In the 70's (so we're talking 50 years ago), Doctors in Israel went on strike. The effect it had was that the death rate suddenly decreased, as did the number of road accidents, so if you see a picket line of doctors, give 'em your support


----------



## travellor (Jul 17, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> In the 70's (so we're talking 50 years ago), Doctors in Israel went on strike. The effect it had was that the death rate suddenly decreased, as did the number of road accidents, so if you see a picket line of doctors, give 'em your support



Yes, not signing death certificates, and not driving home after all the home visits of the day and "a quick glass before you go"


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 18, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> In the 70's (so we're talking 50 years ago), Doctors in Israel went on strike. The effect it had was that the death rate suddenly decreased, as did the number of road accidents, so if you see a picket line of doctors, give 'em your support


I call urban myth.

I've heard the same story about doctors in LA, in Sydney and also the Israel one.

But a good urban myth. Sometimes I taunt doc friends with it when they get uppity.


----------

